# UAC tonight



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Who will be there tonight?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

My wife and I will be.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Count me out this week. I've got a Delta Waterfowl banquet to be to.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there, with the arrow caddy and possibly the wife in tow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

next week.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I will be able to make it. I'm gonna go with a coyboy motief this time... :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I be down next week; going to the Delta Dinner tonight, I'll see you there Tex.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What's become of our boy Joey?

Hoooooooooooooogan!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I attended. Good times, what about *FIN!*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan, Epek, Idiot, Zimmy, North Slope it was good to see you all again. Hogan, thanks for shooting with me. I'll be there every week if you need somebody to shoot with. Zim, who was the guy with the glasses that was with you and your two friends? I"m terrible with names and I know we recognized each other but I felt bad because he's always so friendly and I forgot who he introduced himself as. Is he a member on here also? Anyway, good to see the three of them again as well. They sure are a bunch of nice folks over there at the shoot and I love going for the laughs and the company as much as for the opportunity to shoot my bow. Zim, that belt was priceless but I'll donate my "******* jewelry" to the cowboy wardrobe next week if you're there. I won't ever wear it again anyway. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I attended. Good times, what about *FIN!*


Check your PM box, Amigo.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing in there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hogan, Epek, Idiot, Zimmy, North Slope it was good to see you all again. Hogan, thanks for shooting with me. I'll be there every week if you need somebody to shoot with. Zim, who was the guy with the glasses that was with you and your two friends? I"m terrible with names and I know we recognized each other but I felt bad because he's always so friendly and I forgot who he introduced himself as. Is he a member on here also? Anyway, good to see the three of them again as well. They sure are a bunch of nice folks over there at the shoot and I love going for the laughs and the company as much as for the opportunity to shoot my bow. Zim, that belt was priceless but I'll donate my "******* jewelry" to the cowboy wardrobe next week if you're there. I won't ever wear it again anyway. :lol:


That was me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez, I guess I am the type that just blends in...  :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes we all had a great time...I'll need a motif for this Friday though...any thoughts?

Also, I now have an official man-crush on Idiot with a bow! That boi is HOT! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Yes we all had a great time...I'll need a motif for this Friday though...any thoughts?
> 
> Also, I now have an official man-crush on Idiot with a bow! That boi is HOT! :mrgreen:


Have you done the tye dye hippy thing yet? I know I saw a picture of you somewhere with some tye dye outfit thing going on.... Or... you could come in wranglers (actual cowboy jeans), braided belt (thats the total truckstop cowboy look) and one of those crazy colored southwest shirts... I think they're run under the "Brooks and Dunn" brand at Reams. I can't wait for summer and your little nutter short look we were talking about at the shop... that'll be hilarious. Skimpy tank top and the pastel colored Stocktons.... that'd be great!!! :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Zim, I don't think you could pull off the Richard Simmons thing, you would need to pack on a few pounds, but no matter what, everything from this point on needs to center around that belt.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

i vote for a chipendale motif.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> i vote for a chipendale motif.


Come now...we don't want people getting jealous! :wink:

But I'll do it if you do it! 8)

I could prolly pull off the tie-die thingy...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I got my draw weight turned down yesterday; I'll be down Friday night to try my luck out and see how long my shoulder holds up to shooting. I haven't shot in my bow in about 6 months and since I changed my set-up, who knows where my bow will shoot. -)O(- 

So having said that, maybe a medieval armor motif would be the ticket for you guys this Friday. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright everybody, stay bihind the loudmouth ******* with the girl bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Alright everybody, stay bihind the loudmouth ******* with the girl bow. :mrgreen:


 <<--O/ :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Alright everybody, stay bihind the loudmouth ******* with the girl bow. :mrgreen:
> ...


You left out Trol boy, Pro, idiot, and Zim. :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe all of the celebs that I met tonight. I already knew Bwhntr, Tex, Epek, and Idiot but I met Hogan, Dkhntrdstn, River Rat, Finn, and Mojo. Good to meet you all and finally put a face to all of your stupid comments. :mrgreen: I heard that North Slope goes there too but I didn't see him. I may however have just "over" looked him.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

It was nice to meet you too Scott, next time bring your bow!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> It was nice to meet you too Scott, next time bring your bow!


I second that one, see you guys next week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim will be there for sure since there is the offer of "meat" available. :lol: Just kidding.... good to meet you too Elk22Hunter. It was a bittersweet night for me.... bitter because I need to do some serious work to bring my shooting back up to something resembling "acceptable" at least to me and sweet because I was shooting knowing that in two weeks, I will have access to everything Easton (shooters included) which might help me get back on track, since I just accepted a job with them as an account services rep.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I can't believe all of the celebs that I met tonight. I already knew Bwhntr, Tex, Epek, and Idiot but I met Hogan, Dkhntrdstn, River Rat, Finn, and Mojo. Good to meet you all and finally put a face to all of your stupid comments. :mrgreen: I heard that North Slope goes there too but I didn't see him. I may however have just "over" looked him.


I have been working over in Vernal so it has been putting a kink in my plans.  And you would know if I was in the room cause I am short but really loud.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I can't believe all of the celebs that I met tonight. I already knew Bwhntr, Tex, Epek, and Idiot but I met Hogan, Dkhntrdstn, River Rat, Finn, and Mojo.


Good to finally meet you, too. Great bunch of fellers, eh?

I enjoy shooting with them because I like hanging out with archers who can't shoot. It makes me feel better about myself. Well, except for Epek who drills every shot and hoards the candy bars. So thanks for keeping him distracted for a minute, elk22hunter, so I could pilfer a couple while he wasn't looking.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Finn, I was looking, but have such a high regard for you, and know you to be such a stand up man, I decided to let you take them so that you would not be a theif. By the way, when I saw you take mine, I just went and got some more, so were cool.


----------

